# Workplace Safety Violations



## Wolverine (Jun 23, 2010)

Extra points if you can provide a picture you took yourself:


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2010)

I would, but I'd get fired.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 23, 2010)

^^^ +1


----------

